# Rives Audio claims all RS SPL meters measure the same, here you guys say they dont...



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry to create another Radio Shack SPL thread but I couldnt delete nor change the title of the previous one.
I contacted Rives Audio about the Audio Test cd precalibrated for the Radio Shack SPL meter and they claim it will work with the old analog or new digital SPL meters. I told them about the measurements you guys have done here and they claim they tested all the meters and they were within .5db of each other. Whats the deal, are they just trying to sell me the cd or is there a chance not all RS SPL meters (even with the same model #) are performing equally? 
This is aweful for me cause now I wont be sure if my measurements should be corrected using your cal or if the Rives cd is correct.
I will appreciate any help.
Regards


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Rives Audio claims all RS SPL meters measure the same, here you guys say they don*

From what I have seen, +/- .5 or even a few DB is the least of your worries.

room acoustics play a bigger part in the freqency response than the mic, or for that matter the speakers, do.

If you have the RS meter, and are wanting to take some measurements, then by all means do so - and forget the test CD's, the best way to take measurements is with some acoustics measuring software like the free Room EQ Wizard that's advertised at the top of each page on this forum.

There are also tools if you're a mac user, and if REW is too complex, there are some easy to use tools for windows that are under $100.

- Jack


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Rives Audio claims all RS SPL meters measure the same, here you guys say they don*



> is there a chance not all RS SPL meters (even with the same model #) are performing equally?


I think that all RS meters not performing equally is a given.

But, we found that the new analog and new digital RS meters were quite close and a big improvement over the old analog meter. The old meter was definitely quite poor and I would certainly advice anyone with the old meters to replace it when you get a few extra dollars.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Rives Audio claims all RS SPL meters measure the same, here you guys say they don*

I'm guessing what Rives tested was the most recent analog meter vs. the digital meter, and as brucek suggest, they are close. However, we have NOT tested any to be within +/- .5db of each other.

I think you would be safer downloading the test tones from the Downloads page and using the correction values for your meter... also available on the Downloads page. It's all free as well. Yet, the best thing would indeed be REW.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Rives Audio claims all RS SPL meters measure the same, here you guys say they don*

Excellent answers! Thanks a lot guys I will do that while I learn to play with REW and buy the bfd.
Regards


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Rives Audio claims all RS SPL meters measure the same, here you guys say they don*

I can personally confirm a huge difference between my 15 year old analogue RS meter and my new soft-look RS analogue meter. 

The old meter flattered my deep bass a lot. While the new one is much more conservative.


----------

